# Genson "registrieren"



## eclere (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne für ein dynamisches  WebProjekt Genson verwenden. Aktuell erhalte ich bei jedem PUT den Status-Code 415.
Ich nehme an es liegt daran dass ich nicht mitgeteilt habe, wie, bzw. dass Genson verwendet werden soll.
Bei GET musste ich bisher immer manuell serialisieren.

Etwa so:

```
Genson g = new Genson();
        
return Response.ok(g.serialize(dao.getAll())).build();
```

Ich verwende kein Maven.

Kann mit jemand einen Tipp geben?


----------

